# ISTANBUL | Atasehir Financial Center



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/erguinsaat?fref=photo


----------



## HRZMSH (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Raub308 (Jun 18, 2013)

Istanbul, blessed by its strategic location, is an upcoming regional business hub










MENA - Middle East North Africa
EECA - Eastern Europe Central Asia


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

Kat sayilari: https://issuu.com/hidesignpublish/docs/business_district_planning___design/20

Towers

*Halkbank*










*Vakifbank*










*Ziraat Bankasi
*









*Merkez Bankasi
*









Midgets

*SPK*










*TAO*










*IS GYO*










*Agaoglu*










*BDDK & Duru GYO / Enisler*










old?


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

Current situation (the construction on the right side):


----------

